# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.23.00

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.23.00
and Sigma Firmware v1.25 are out!*   Today we give you one of the most anticipated in GSM world solution - world's first
instant IMEI repair feature for Huawei mobiles that is simple as 1-2-3! No more flashing after the procedure,
just one compatible USB cable and you're all done. Save your time and money with Sigma!   Release Notes:   1. Added *World's First instant Repair IMEI* feature
for the following Qualcomm-based *Huawei Android smartphones*:   *U8100 / Orange Tactile Internet, U8100-5, U8100-9
U8105, U8107, U8109 / T-Mobile Pulse mini
U8110 / T-Mobile Pulse Mini / Pulse Mini / Selina / Ivy / MTC A / RBM3
U8120 / Vodafone 845 / V845 / Joy / MegaFon
U8150 / Ideos / T-Mobile Comet, U8150-92
U8160 / Vodafone 858 Smart / Orange Stockholm / MTS 950 / MTC Mini, U8160-U
U8180 / Orange Stockholm / T-Mobile Rapport / Ideos X1 / Gaga
SFR STARSHINE / Kyivstar Terra, U8180-5, U8180v
U8185 / Ascend Y100, U8186 / Ascend Y101
U8220 / T-Mobile Pulse / CHT8000, U8220 PLUS
U8230 / TMN A1 / RBM2
U8300 / Ideos Chat / Smile / Juni
U8350 / Boulder / Orange Barcelona / MTS Pro / Cloudfone Temptation
U8500 / MTS EVO / Beeline E300 / Globe Cloudfone Ice
U8510 / Ideos X3 / Blaze, U8510-0, U8510-1, U8510-7
U8511
U8530
U8600 / T-Mobile Move Balance / SPARK
U8650 / Sonic / Turkcell T20 / MTC 955 / Kyivstar Aqua, U8650-1
U8651 / Astro / T-mobile Prism, U8651T
U8652 / Fusion, U8652-51
U8655 / Ascend Y200 / SFR StarTrail II, U8655-1
U8660 / Sonic
U8661 / Sonic Plus
U8666 / Ascend Y201, U8666E / Ascend Y201 Pro, U8666N-1
U8685D / Ascend Y210
UM840*   *Benefits of the solution:* ❶ It's absolutely FREE for all Sigma owners.
❷There's no need to flash the phone after repair IMEI procedure
- you don't risk to kill the phone after flashing operation.
❸The whole procedure itself takes only a few seconds,
so you will earn more in a shorter period of time.
Your clients won't have to wait anymore!
❹It's very easy to use even if you're a beginner:
just connect a phone via USB cable and press Repair IMEI button.
No further actions required!
Detailed IMEI Repair manual along with all required drivers is located الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].    *Sigma - ultimate Qualcomm, Broadcom, MTK servicing tool*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

